# Are Digitrax, NCE, and MRC No-Sound Decoders Essentially Equal?



## Nscale (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to be buying a basic, no sound decoder for an Atlas GP-15 locomotive, and I've found that Digitrax, NCE, and MRC (and possibly others) manufacture a decoder for this particular train. Generally speaking, is one brand of decoder considered superior among the others, or are they all essentially created equal?

Also, since I'm going for a no-sound decoder, I'd think that they would all be fairly similar in terms of features. However, when comparing various decoders for the same train, is it possible that one manufacturer's decoder would have more features or capabilities than the others?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Personally I like to stick with Digitrax or NCE decoders for the simple reason that these 2 manufacturers are the largest and have the most versital systems. Sound decoder wise I go with Digitrax, Tsunami, or QSI in most cases.

Massey


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with Massey. NCE or Digitrax. I personally use Digitrax because of my system, I'm not into mixing stuff for some odd reason 
Don't forget about TCS as a free agent, Internet has them listed as the most popular and reliable with the least DOA.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

They are not all made equal!
Soundtraxx, NCE, TCS, Digitrax, and QSI are all very well designed and manufactured!:thumbsup:
I would leave the rest in the store!


----------



## viper (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm loving the QSI decoders great sound with my Digitrax system


----------

